# Venomous snakes label



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Folks, is there anywhere on line that I can perhaps copy a proper "venomous snakes" warning label for my vivs? Something I can copy and print would be ideal. I have googled same but with no great success.

I currently have my own labels printed up but they look a bit shabby to be honest. Any links appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

do a search for "warning sign generator"


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks a million. Exactly what I was after.


----------

